# Gumwood Restoration Part 2



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

The Dinning Room is probably in worse shape then the Living Room was... In this space I will be Matching the Bookmatched Wainscot where it was repaired with birch plywood . Instead of touching up some of the Baseboards, I am just going to Strip All of it under the Window areas. No Chemicals were used as my Scrapers were Razor Sharp. Some Sills were replaced with Poplar and will be Grained . So all the windows and sills and Wainscot will be Grained... 

A little more scraping, then Sanding next week... Priming.. Basecoat ... Then some Color...



























































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

All Sanded.... Amber Shellac on All Gumwood.... Then I will tone All Areas to Match ... Graining is the Last Part as I match that to the Toned Gumwood ..



















































Michael Tust


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome, gorgeous, stupendous, extraordinary, and peachy keen.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

ridesarize said:


> Awesome, gorgeous, stupendous, extraordinary, and peachy keen.


Thanks Much ! I'm happy to be 95% done with Sanding ! Should be Graining by Wednesday....



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of the Toning...





























Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Graining tomorrow ... 

A decent shot of the Space.... Basecoat on and just a little more prep.























Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Under Graining...... Hope to have the Wainscot Overglazed Tomorrow ..... Then Tone All Casings and Grain Sills..



Michael Tust


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That's sweet
Where are u located?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Phinnster said:


> That's sweet Where are u located?


Thanks ...


Near San Francisco.... Daly City




Michael Tust


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Always a pleasure to see your work Michael. Thks for sharing!!

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Harrypaint (Oct 26, 2014)

great job ...thanks for sharing


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Finished Tomorrow... Clean up the Windows..... And Just a few touch ups when I return after windows are Adjusted.... It will be a Sunny Day but I'd like to try to get a Picture of some Bookmatched Patterns I did.





















Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

99% finished... A few minor touch ups after the Window Hinges get Adjusted... A very tough job to get everything to have the feel of the surrounding Trim and Wainscot as areas have Faded and Changed over the Years... I'm Very Happy how this Turned Out... Especially not being able to see even after covering the windows....























































Michael Tust


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow. Can't believe it's not original. Read the thread backwards and am amazed


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I love seeing such beautiful work.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

oldccm said:


> Wow. Can't believe it's not original. Read the thread backwards and am amazed


Hey Thanks oldccm....it took a while to figure out, I think the next time will be a bit better... And Much Faster.



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> I love seeing such beautiful work.


Thanks John
All done using Oils... 



Michael Tust


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I would love to do a few projects with you. Hey to learn stuff i would never touch on a commercial project


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> I would love to do a few projects with you. Hey to learn stuff i would never touch on a commercial project


Thanks Journeyman.........



Michael Tust


----------

